# Starting anthony's method. (OFFICIALLY STARTED SINCE 31-1-2011. UPDATED DAILY)



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Im ordering them today, this will be a starting post of it, i will be updating this post daily as soon as i start taking them.

Greetings,
TheStarter

edit:
Sorry for not getting a good quality shot, my phone is a bit fucked.










There it is! Road to recovery Attempt 1!

Medicines i take everyday: Xanax Retard* 0,5mg, Lexapro 10mg and Propranolol Retard* 80mg.

*Retard medications are long working versions of the medications something a bit similar like XR (extended release), but different.

Keep watching this thread as i will keep updating it everyday!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Day 1 (31-1-2011)*

_Took my DMAE, im on 4 (out of 8 a day) bars now and had a shot of the 2 liquid vitamins, im in a calm mood now, just had a shitload of laughs (more than i usually do), DP level at a scale of 1 to 10: 6
(High value means HIGH DP/DR low value is low DP/DR)_

*4:26 am Day 1*
_Me and my family went out to eat in a restaurant today, so it was hard getting all the 8 bars in my stomach is pretty full, but i do notice a slight improvement.. was it the bars? we'll have to find out_
*DP SCALE @ 4:26 = 5,5*

*Last day*
It has worked, to relieve DP and DR, but it didnt make it go away


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

placebo's really dont works as well when you know they're a placebo. good luck young *****


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

placebo's really dont works as well when you know they're a placebo. good luck young *****


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

keety said:


> placebo's really dont works as well when you know they're a placebo. good luck young *****


I agree,
But i dont think it is a placebo


----------



## Mythid (Apr 8, 2010)

Let me know how it works, although I'm not big on supplement bars.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you doing the Coenzyme Q10, Cacao nibs and Dark Chocolate? Or the Builders bars?

Either way it'll be great to have some output on this.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> Are you doing the Coenzyme Q10, Cacao nibs and Dark Chocolate? Or the Builders bars?
> 
> Either way it'll be great to have some output on this.


Builders Bars w/ liquid B12 and liquid multivitamins, im gonna try them out for 3-7 days (depends on how much they will be costing me)
And if i dont notice any improvement after those days i will try the Coenzyme Q10 one. Spending all my bday money on this so anthony better wont me shitting me


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw those bars at a gas station last week. I almost bought some.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

please keep us updated.

you probably already read my previous post, but i tried taking just the builder's bars and didn't feel a difference.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

There could be something to the b12 though. I ate a can of whole baby clams, which are known to have lots of vit b12, and I felt pretty good afterwards. But I can never feel that way when I pop a dry b12 vitamin pill. B12 can be hard to digest sometimes and probably the liquid version is the best way to go.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

theoneandonly said:


> please keep us updated.
> 
> you probably already read my previous post, but i tried taking just the builder's bars and didn't feel a difference.


did you take them for 2 weeks ?


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

I just thought how the chocolate method could of worked for Anthony, maybe there was something up with his blood sugar causing the symptoms of dp/dr.... he eats the chocolate gets the sugar in his system and hes all good? I don't know.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

keety said:


> I just thought how the chocolate method could of worked for Anthony, maybe there was something up with his blood sugar causing the symptoms of dp/dr.... he eats the chocolate gets the sugar in his system and hes all good? I don't know.


If I remember correctly he was working out before, during and after he got dp also...


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok, the things are shipped, now ill have to wait.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

what if DP and DR are completely unrelated when it comes to this cure? it seems like it could help DP, but not DR


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

What makes you think it would help dp and not dr, if anything its not going to help either one.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

keety said:


> What makes you think it would help dp and not dr, if anything its not going to help either one.


We will see.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

any update on this?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

i should be getting the shipment this week.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok, i've got the bars and all the vitamins,
just took 2 bars and 1 shot of each vitamin bottle.

the bars are tasty!


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Don Steffa said:


> Ok, i've got the bars and all the vitamins,
> just took 2 bars and 1 shot of each vitamin bottle.
> 
> the bars are tasty!


let's hope this works.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

how is this going?


----------

